

New schools aim to tackle Nebraska’s tech talent gap - msherma2
http://www.nebraskaentrepreneurship.com/news/new-schools-aim-to-tackle-nebraskas-tech-talent-gap/

======
bkj123
Is anyone doing this for analytics/data science/statistics or business
intelligence/data warehousing?

